# more quiz questions, have fun



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

24 = L of the A
32 = D F AT WHICH W F
18 = H ON A G C
7 = C OF THE R
39 = B IN THE O T
5= T ON A F
9= P IN THE S S
11= P IN A F T
8= P IN A G
9= L OF A C
64= S ON A C B
39= S
13= IN B D
52=C IN A P
10= G B H ON W
66= B IN THE B
3= W M
1812= O BY T
14= P IN A S
1929= W S C
1066= B OF H
49TH= P
3= M
101= D
365= D I Y
76= T
3= B M



I HAVE MORE-YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED! LOL


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As the first one was impossible, I gave up.

Dave


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O are you sure you will FIND peterborough, hehehehehehheh lolollololo argh!!!!!!!!!!all ny sweeties have g o n e zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

DAB wins first prize for seeing the deliberate (ok ok) mistake, wot kin eye sai, :roll: 
b & q got nicked so did m f i, also w d (40) any all the others r awol ok


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

32= *D*egrees *F*arenheit *A*t *W*hich *W*ater *F*reezes.

Sweeties pleeeease.

J & R


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I only got three but only tried for 2 mins*

1066 Battle of Hastings
101 Dalmations
365 Days in the year

Over to you.

Trev


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

18 holes on a golf course..


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

no no no! the sweeties are mine
MINE ALL MINE hehehehehlololo :roll: and they have all gone, well out of the living room anyway, but hey
your'e doing REAL GOOD, if you keep it up i will put even harder ones on, cos i have found the ones i was looking formonths ago, ( iam tidying my small room!)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

24 = L of the A (26 Lets Alphabet)
32 = D F AT WHICH W F WATER Freezes
18 = H ON A G C Holes Golf Course
7 = C OF THE R Coins of realm or colours of rainbow
39 = B IN THE O T Books Old Testament
5= T ON A F Toes on a Foot
9= P IN THE S S Planets sol sys
11= P IN A F T Players Footy team
8= P IN A G 
9= L OF A C Cat Lives
64= S ON A C B Chessboard Suares
39= S Steps?
13= IN B D Bakers dozen
52=C IN A P Cards In pack (obviously sans Jokers)
10= G B H ON W Green Bottles
66= B IN THE B Books in Bible
3= W M (wise men)
1812= O BY T Overture by Tchiakovsky
14= P IN A S Lbs in Stone
1929= W S C Winston S Churchill
1066= B OF Hastings
49TH= Parralell
3= Men in a boat?
101= Dalmations
365= D I Y Days yr
76= Trombones 
3= B M Blind Mice



Aaaaargh After 20 years the next one still gets me

8= P IN A G


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

8 =pints in a gallon.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jim

Always have a complete blind spot for that one


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i am youthing tonight, but i will be back tomorrow with some more!!!! :wink:


----------



## 97649 (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the 3= Musketeers not men in a boat


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

muzwad you were RIGHT! 
anybody want anymore?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Raine

Yes please, keeps the old grey matter going


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*MUSIC GROUPS AND ARTISTS*

ok doh, just found yer post:

RAINCOAT BOUGHT NEAR BLACKPOOL;
DOROTHYS DOG
UNEMPLOYMENT CARD
SEVERAL RAINCOATS FOUND IN CEMETARY
THROTTLERS
CLERGYMAN IN LONG DRESS
GORGEOUS BUT NOT NORTHERN
REVOLVERS AND FLOWERS
SPINNING ROCKS
FIRST MAN AND INSECT
THUNDERBOLT HELPS GRASS GROW
IN WONDERLAND JUST LIKE THAT
REFINEMENT ASSOCIATION
LUMBAR PUNCTURE
UPSET OVER PHOBIAS
QUEEN OF SLIMMING WORLD
MANWEB BULB BAND
WILLIAMS VOCATION
OL BLUE EYES OFF TO MAKE A MOVIE
FUNPARK MAGNETIC EFFECT
AVIATION STRIKERS
UNCOMPLICATED PRIMARY COLOURS
THE COST OF WATCHING A COMET
OXYGEN CYLINDER
MAN FRIDAYS PARTNER IN FLAMES
GENUFLECT FOR A GEM
BIG APPLE MOVEMENT
DANCES IN JERRY BUILT PRISON
FASHIONABLE ASSEMBLY
WILD URBAN EVANGELISTS
PARENTS
MOIST, SOAKED, DRENCHED
NOT WHAT THEY SEEM
SENT FOR PORRIDGE
DICKIE AT THE PRECIPICE
DEPRESSED EVERTONIANS
KEEP HORSES IN FOOTWEAR
SPANISH HEAVYWEIGHT IN WC
ORLEANS MAID SWAPS HER PROTECTIVE SHIELD

HAVE FUN!


----------

